# EXTREME AUTOFEST SOUND CHALLENGE Sponsored by Soundstream Anaheim, CA. 6-20-15



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Soundstream is bringing back SQ to SoCal! Any of you guys who are in the SoCal or NorCal area should be at this event. We have been doing this tour for a while now and I suggested we add a sound off event since we don't have them anywhere near here anymore. This is the start of bigger things I hope. So the Epsilon Family of Companies is sponsoring the Sound Off Challenge with the help of MECA.
So please join us for an amazing day!

Ryan Klein
SoCal Sales Mgr


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2012)

Thanks Brett. Should be a good event if we can get a few guys to show up.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Brett. Should be a good event if we can get a few guys to show up.


Soundstream is in HB?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm gonna try for this one! i'll look into riding down with some bay area folks.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2012)

DLO13 said:


> Soundstream is in HB?


No we are in LA


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2012)

This is a MECA 2X event.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2012)

Listen guys Im going to sweeten this deal for any of the DIYMA-ers that show up. I will be giving away one set of the PPI 3-ways. And anyone who shows up from this forum I will have a coupon code to purchase certain product at a significant discount. So please get the word out I want this to be successful event to I can sponsor more of them and maybe just maybe bring competition back to Cali!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Listen guys Im going to sweeten this deal for any of the DIYMA-ers that show up. I will be giving away one set of the PPI 3-ways. And anyone who shows up from this forum I will have a coupon code to purchase certain product at a significant discount. So please get the word out I want this to be successful event to I can sponsor more of them and maybe just maybe bring competition back to Cali!


Free stuff sounds nice 

I am new to the competitive scene, but it seems like California has one of the best competitive scenes/cultures of any of the states for MECA... That's just by seeing the amount of cars and competitions on the MECA event calender and score sheets. Did we used to have even more?!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

As always, MECA will have many cars at this event. Looking forward to seeing everybody


----------

